

Civilization: Beyond Earth, Much Slower on Linux? - ekianjo
http://boilingsteam.com/civilization-beyond-earth-much-slower-on-linux../

======
jmnicolas
The title made me think that humanity's conquest of space would be slowed down
by Linux :-)

It's just a video game benchmark ...

